# R16-500 Return



## jbf (Nov 5, 2008)

Hello all !
I recently went back to watching HD after upgrading. Dtv sent HR24s for the upgrade.

When asked about sending old SD receivers back, they responded, No, just send the access cards out of them to us.
This doesn't say a lot for the old r16-500s. Must be obsolete!
Just saying is all!


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Hang onto the R16 for a month or two. It wouldn't surprise me to see a recovery box show up on your doorstep. Or worse, a non-return fee show up on your account.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Yes, hang on to it.
I deactivated a DVR, was told a return kit would arrive in 7 days.
It showed up 22 days later. I didn't make a second call, just waited.

So give it some time to be sure.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

And *don't* send the access cards back until you are absolutely sure they don't want the box back or you will send the box back and they will have a fit when they discover the access card is missing.


----------



## jbf (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey guess what came to my doorstep today ?
You all were right, they ( DTV ) sent a return box. I was told only to return cards earlier, now they want the old receivers after all. Go figure...
Bad news is, I already sent cards back as per their instructions. Hope they don't forget that I did in fact return them earlier. I WILL NOT pay for them if told otherwise!
Anyway, have a good weekend!


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------

